# Plastic Super Dust deputy



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great solution


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I just put my Harbor Freight collector together. Haven't used it yet, because it's too cold in the garage to go out and work. I also bought the Wynn filter to replace the bag. I wanted to see the SDD plastic one working. Now I know someone has one it sounds good.

What impeller upgrade are you talking about. I didn't know there was a upgrade.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes more info on the impeller upgrade


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes more info on the impeller upgrade.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

About a Year ago it was discussed, some people upgrading the HF Dc with the Rikon impellar which I believe is 11" compared to the 9" HF impeller. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48783


----------



## secretgarden (Jan 13, 2014)

Does rotating the impeller housing/motor 90 degrees to sit on top of the SDD cause problems? I have seen a lot of pictures where people routinely change the original setup from the factory, but never heard of any problems. I have a Jet 1200 joined up with a metal SDD and this would shrink my DC's foot print a lot. Has anyone heard of any problems? It seems there would be more stress to the motor shaft/impeller coupling hanging upside down.


----------

